# G-Plus questions.



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I have been trying to run original G-Plus cars in my clubs Open class. I have very little experience with inline cars. The G-Plus cars I have been running are mostly bone stock with the exception of LAW's rear tires. I have found one set of after market magnets that I installed in an otherwise stock chassis. This car can now outrun anything else through the infield sections of the track, but the competion eats it up on the long straights.

I'm looking for tips on building a faster G-Plus. Also, can I upgrade the stock arms? Would love to see what a stronger arm would do in conjunction with the stronger magnets I found. 

Any ideas to up my game in this class would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, TMM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

TYCO armatures should work in that chassis, Patriot as well and newer TOMY arms.
curious if you know what magnets you used?


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

HO Slot car Racing has these.


Aurora G+Plus Hop-Up Parts 



Aurora G+Plus Hot Green Wire Arm $6.10 



Aurora G+Plus Neodymium Magnets $28.30


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

A Tomy arm will not work in that chassis because Tomy motors have the brushes located top and botton as opposed to the right and left orentation that most other makers use. The difference in the armatures themselves is in the way that the commutators are timed. Lifelike "M" car arms are the same as Tomy armatures even though their motor brushes are right and left, that is because of the unusual magnets that the Lifelike cars use.
When you replace the Aurora G+ magnets with stronger ones often the car will corner better, but the top speed will be reduced. Your lap times could go up or down depending on how long the straights on the track are. It would be worth experimenting with gear ratios and tire diameters.


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Our track has a 30' front straight, along with a couple more that are 20' or longer. I have found that I can run just a bit faster overall lap times than my competition, but I've got to hammer the car through the infield to do so.
I have messed around with tire diameter and seem to have found "my happy place" on that front. My main hope was to up my straightaway speed.

I do have a few Patriot and Storm chassis with hot arms I purchased off a couple guys that used to race competitively. Am I understanding those arms may fit a G-Plus?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

heck, i don't know
but, I too am interested in the correct information


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Gearing gearing gearing 
with those ......... LONG .............straights
try some different Crown gears
typical stock 25 with a 7 pinion

try to find as many chassis as you can.....
occasionally you can find a rocketship that has fast arm and balanced magnets
and right tire heights


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I seem to remember the HOT Green wire arm from back inthe day. they were much faster than the original G-plus arms. At 6 bucks had to say no.

Tom


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I wasn't aware that there were neo magnets for an original G plus. I know they made cobalt magnets for them but I wasn't aware they made neo magnets for the original G plus. The orange magnets that came in the original Super G plus were also suppose to be an upgrade but I'm unaware what they were made of?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

You probably can use a Wizzard, Tyco or Slottech arm in an Aurora G+ car. If the armature in the car is less than perfect a hotstock type armature could be at least a little faster. Hotstock armatures are balanced and have trued commutators and should be somewhat faster than the average stock armature. You can also get a hotstock arm that has the timing advanced. You could try a Wizzard SP04P or SP04PA. The original cars had ceramic magnets that are probably not as strong as modern magnets. I am not aware of stronger replacement magnets that would fit these cars. Most of the time stronger magnets will only give you better downforce and thus faster cornering speeds, they are not likely to give you more top speed. In fact stronger magnets could get you less top speed. If you overdo the magnets the motor could overheat.


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks Rich, will look at possibly setting up a car with one of the hot arms out of one of my old Patriots. The Patriot and Storm chassis are just collecting dust in a tackle box anyways!
Will also look at gearing. Have a few odds and ends around in parts boxes, will need to see if anything I have fits the bill.
As for the overheating, our qualifying heats are only 3 laps and our features are 5 laps. Overheating with the high downforce magnets has not been a problem. We run crash and burn rules, so short races!
Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Virtually hiding in plain sight, often for almost free.

I dont remember exactly which model, because it's been forever since I did the conversion; but one of the Slotless Aurora arms proved to be a great upgrade for the G-plus. I think it was "Slotcardan" that wised us up to it way back when....???


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Virtually hiding in plain sight, often for almost free.
> 
> I dont remember exactly which model, because it's been forever since I did the conversion; but one of the Slotless Aurora arms proved to be a great upgrade for the G-plus. I think it was "Slotcardan" that wised us up to it way back when....???


You are correct here! Aurora Speedsteer magnets and armatures are an excellent upgrade for the G+. I have build many original G+ chassis using both. Very powerful magnets, like the Orange ones. The only modification is to the armature front shaft, you will need to shorten it with a dremmel to G+ length. Then it is a matter of setting up the right tires by diameter. Very fast and great cornering.


----------

